# At what age do they have all their permanent teeth



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi has been losing her baby teeth, I never see the teeth, just notice the blood and empty spots in her mouth. The vet said not to start brushing her teeth until all her baby teeth are gone, but how do I know when that is?? I have been rubbing her teeth and gums with my finger so she will be used to it when the time comes, and she gets dog biscuits to help clean her teeth.

Beth


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My boy is almost 6 months and just lost a bunch of teeth. I've never brushed my adult dogs' teeth though. It can't hurt, but it's not really necessary unless the dog has a really poor diet or some problem with their teeth.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My pup lost her last baby tooth the day she turned 6 months. It was a few weeks after that until the canine teeth were in all the way.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

my pup lost her last one just around 5 months, maybe a week after or so. her canines are just finishing come in now. shes almost 6 months.


----------

